# Single-wheel Trailer for a medium-sized dog?



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

We're planning on getting an Aussie Shepherd this year, that should grow to about 40~50lbs.

I want to get a trailer to haul it around town, to the dogparks, and to some trails. (I don't plan to haul it on the singletrack, but would let it run with me while I tow the empty trailer)

So a single-wheeler sounds ideal, but I'm wondering if it would be big enough? http://forums.mtbr.com/cargo-bikes/post-pics-your-cargo-trailers-749192.html has a picture of a pretty big pooch in a BOB, but it looks like a tight fit. All the other dogs I can find in BOBs look like they're under 20lbs.

I'm just looking for any experience people have fitting a medium sized-dog on a trailer? Or is a two-wheeler the way to go?


----------



## mikva (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't have a dog and I don't have a trailer but I did read this thread a while back: "Post Pics of your Cargo Trailers". mike5krnr posted a picture with his dog on a single wheel trailer.

I'm afraid that I'm not yet allowed to post links, but it's on page 1 of the cargo bikes forum.

/Mikael


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah that picture from mike5krnr was what got me thinking about it, but it was the only one of a big dog that I could find.

But I also just found this one on flickr:


Dog on trailer by Velo abzug, on Flickr

And that's probably pretty close to the size of dog we're thinking about. So with some training it might be doable.


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

My 45-50lb border collie mix fits into my BOB trailer just fine . He has lost weight since he is running behind me now and not riding in. 









He is usually leashed in but with enough lead to jump out if he feels he needs to.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

^ thanks Renovatio. That's pretty much exactly what I was looking for. :thumbsup:

Oh, and I was planning on towing this with my singlespeed, but was a little worried about the trailer swaying too much if I'm standing and mashing. But it looks like you're running ss without any issues?


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

newfangled said:


> ^ thanks Renovatio. That's pretty much exactly what I was looking for. :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and I was planning on towing this with my singlespeed, but was a little worried about the trailer swaying too much if I'm standing and mashing. But it looks like you're running ss without any issues?


If I remember right it was geared at 44-14 and it was pretty tough to start out and it would be a workout to go up any hills (my local town is pretty flat at the base of the foothills). But once you got going it was fine. Even standing and mashing wasn't bad. If I was to hook up the trailer again I would go for about 2.5:1 to 2.8:1 SS ratio. 3.1:1 was too tough for me to get started.

But the frame was huge for me. Its an XL frame and I am only 5'8" so it was very weird to ride so I can't really give accurate feedback on how it well handle in corners


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks. I'm actually planning to to use a dinglespeed, so I'll have two ratios to choose from. It's mostly flat around here too, but the occasional climb means the occasional mashing.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Aussie Sheperds are VERY skittish dogs! They make lousy house pets...you need some goats for them to herd.
My best friend has one, his wife actually, and that dog would rather spend a month in the closet than ride on the back of anything. Get a different breed!


----------



## GravyBones (Jan 8, 2012)

*Wike Bike?*

I just got ahold of a Wike Bike trailer wagalong.

It's nice and light. Sturdy too.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Yogii said:


> Aussie Sheperds are VERY skittish dogs! They make lousy house pets...you need some goats for them to herd.


My uncle has had two as housepets over the years, and they're great. So we've spent a fair bit of time with the breed, but I do occasionally ask my wife if she's sure that we wouldn't rather get a dog that's naturally laidback instead. In either case, we wouldn't get something larger than an aussie, so if they'll fit in a BOB then anything that we'd get would.



GravyBones said:


> I just got ahold of a Wike Bike trailer wagalong. It's nice and light. Sturdy too.


I might still go that route, or just get a two-wheeled cargo trailer. The thing is that around here there's snow/ice/wintercrud on the ground for a solid 6 months of the year. This winter has been the nicest one ever, but there are still dozens of places where a two-wheeler would get hung up. I don't expect to tow the dog around when it's -30 and there's 6" of snow, but I figure that a single-wheeler might be workable 8-10 months of the year, where a two-wheeler would be more limited. But I could be wrong.


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yogii said:


> Aussie Sheperds are VERY skittish dogs! They make lousy house pets...you need some goats for them to herd.
> My best friend has one, his wife actually, and that dog would rather spend a month in the closet than ride on the back of anything. Get a different breed!


That's pretty bold of you to generalize your friend's dog to every Aussie out there. In point of fact Aussies are individuals and have a breadth of ranging personalities, preferences, and intellectual capacity, just like humans. Beware of generalizations.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

We have 2 Aussies and each have a very different personality. While training my male to stay in the trailer he jumped out, tiped the trailer and tore his front paw pad. My fault. Took 3-4 weeks for it to heal with vets meds and bandage. I'll try the training agin. I know the dog would rather be with me then be left behind but for now he wants to run.

He is good for about 8- 10 miles at easy pace but I want to take him along for longer rides. I'll work on getting him to "Sit" in the trailer. May take a while.

I converted a 2 wheel trailer-removed the fabric and put on a 24 inch by 27 inch plywood with carpet on top to make a solid floor.

Should work if your as good at training dogs as Assies are at learning. ;-)


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi wel finally a thread I can relate to... i have a big old fat lab.. 110 lbs plus... he loves to ride on the bike... I have a dutch style long bike... this is my number 10 post so after this ill put up some pics


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

here's a not very good pic of Bardy on the bike


----------



## longbikeguy (Jun 4, 2012)

to the guy who says aussies are skittish... idk how many aussie shepherds i have seen surfing the tool box on the back of some ranchers truck... also cattle dogs love to ride... here's a pick of me and my dog pancho... i always though he had some cattle dog or herd dog in him.. i made him a platform on the front of a 1930's rear steer tandem... we logged a lot of miles on that bike and he loved everyone of them...never any problems with pancho.. miss that guy..


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice dogs and nice bikes, longbikeguy.

So I've got the aussie, and I've got the trailer, and we're trying to get her used to it. We've gone for a few short (like 50') rides with her in it, but have mostly been trying to get her comfortable with it. She'll happily jump in, but she'll also happily jump out, so we've really got to work on the whole "stay" thing.

No pics of the trailer yet, but here's the pooch:


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

Bump for this sweet pic 2up ^^!!!! Amazing bike for sure!


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

This Scottish Sheep Dog once jumped from my B.O.B. at aboot 12 mph and put a bald spot in her goatee!!!!


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

60lb dog fits Bob Yak fine. More stable when she's sitting. Need to upgrade at least the front brake for extra 73lb. Im 185. Better to lock trailer at start of single track than drag it empty on trail. Doggles or Rex Specs too.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

newfangled said:


>


That is a gorgeous pup! Love that Husky mixture with those colors in the coat.

I recommend against it. If the dog is old, and just lays there, it might be alright, but anything much over ten pounds standing up in a Bob trailer really jostles your balance a lot. Yes, it's easy to counter-act the forces, but it makes the whole bike all wiggly-jiggly the entire time. Especially going slow, or up hill, and stopping. Most younger dogs get excited, and will want to stand and look around. Small dogs will rest their front paws on the rail, and sort of stand up while riding.

With a two-wheeled Surly Ted trailer, it's a lot more relaxing to ride the bike, not constantly having to be so aware of the dog and trailer. You can build up some sides on the squarish 2-wheel trailer a lot easier than trying to fabricate something for the curvatures of the B.O.B. trailer. Also, a 40-some lb pup will have a lot more room on even the smaller Surly Trailer, and the mesh floor of the B.O.B. would need at least some carpet or something for the dog's claws not to get all tangled up. You could build/customize the Surly trailer so much easier, like adding a water bowl, shaped like a non-spillable conical shape, mounted somewhere for the pup to hydrate.

The main reason, is that the dog is more comfortable on the two wheel trailer, not being tilted side to side so much. On the B.O.B., dogs just want to jump off when it gets all tilty. The Surly trailer never gets tilty, it's like a rickshaw for the dog much more better. I'd say the BOB trailer is great for "purse dogs" very small chiuahauaahahas, and yorkshire terrier type dogs that are always cold and will need a basket with blankets while wearing a thundershirt jacket, but any dog that isn't always shivering will be much happier with the two-wheeled trailer.

Those tiny purse-dogs would do better in a front-mounted basket anyway, and you could watch them, and they like being in front like that. Which makes the B.O.B. trailer just bad for dogs. Yes, it's doable, but your dog will keep jumping out and you can't use a leash, because it'll get all tangled around the wheel and kill your dog, especiallf if you're going fast when it happens. It's just not cool.


----------



## paineman (Apr 6, 2011)

I also have an Ausie and looking for a trailer.. She loves running beside me but when it's hot and I want to put some more miles in I don't like to run her very long and I can't get very far at a walking pace! So when she gets tired I'll have her jump in, she loves riding anything, cars, golf carts, quads, Polaris RZR, boats, so I'm sure she can handle the bike trailer! I have her trained very well, the word "heel" works for the bike just as good as walking!


----------

